# Battery chart



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Voltage
State of Charge
12.6+
100%
12.5 
90%
12.42
80%
12.32
70%
12.20
60%
12.06
50%
11.9 
40%
11.75
30%
11.58
20%
11.31
10%
10.5 
0%


----------

